# John Deere 4010 traveling sprinkler



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

I know this may seem silly on here but I have a JD Sprinkler that I need the top piece with the worm gear that comes out of the top, (it's broken where the tee screws in). I have spent alot of time online and even have the part # that came with the paperwork, but I am told Nelson bought out Gilmour and the quit producing that model and you can't get that motor/or parts of it, anymore. I have a hard time thinking that's for sure the truth. Lots of them were produced and surely there are some for sale somewhere or maybe someone has one that they would sell that part off of that's junked out ???. It's not worth much but I want to fix it and use it. Hate to throw it away because it needs a $20 motor/or part of motor. Thanks for any help on this, surely I'm not the only one that has run into this. I have a Gilmour number I plan to call on Monday to make sure.


----------



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

*Sad...can't be fixed*

And it's mighty quiet.....I did call Gilmour and she said parts are not available for that John Deere sprinkler. I hate to throw it away but I guess there isn't an option, maybe I could put it back together and someone would want it for decorating.


----------



## Sambonz (Apr 19, 2021)

lcrepairs said:


> *Sad...can't be fixed*
> 
> And it's mighty quiet.....I did call Gilmour and she said parts are not available for that John Deere sprinkler. I hate to throw it away but I guess there isn't an option, maybe I could put it back together and someone would want it for decorating.


Watex bought the rights to the John Deere Molds and can buy parts: Travelling Sprinkler Motor Assembly Kit Spare Part


----------

